# All the wrong places/ all the right help



## Rise 609 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I guess this big mess all started in Tucson,AZ. I rode IM out of Tucson headed for East L.A. To give a little bit of background of what was going on I met two kids in Tucson, one being a guy who was from Tracy, CA and claimed to know alot about the rail lines in California and the other being a girl who had never ridden a train. Well off we went outta Tucson. About 100 miles west of Yuma we hit an INS checkpoint where they were checking trains with infared heat sensors. They found the 3 of us on the train looked at our id's and let us continue to ride. Well come morning we hit Colton and I wanted to bail there but thought the kid I was riding with new more then me and he said to stay on. Once we passed colton we rolled until we hit east LA. At LA he told me that he couldnt get off here because of warrents and it being hot around there. This is when I kicked myself in the ass for the first time not getting off in Colton. Well we stayed on through LA and ended up at the end of the line between inglewood and long beach. I'll skip a little farther as I hitch hiked from Long beach up to Bakersfield where the guy that was with us ditched out in the middle of the night. So now its just me and the greenhorn. We hitched to Sacramento where we were planning to head to West Oakland. I found some hop out spots by th help of a local kid that decided to join us( another person claiming to know abou the lines here in the west) and A really cool member on here IBRR hobo. So we waited a day and got in a Gondolla and rolled out heading west. This is where the problems started. Our Westbound cut out and headed North. I didnt know where we were at and it was dark. I didnt want to get off at a siding cause I didnt know when the next train would roll back the opposite way and we had limited supplies. So we rode it out, rolling right through Roseville.In the morning I gave a ring back to IBRR hobo and he hooked me up with a contact for Widerstand. The 2 of them definantly helped me alot. I rolled right through Dunsmir and sided out in Black Butte. The two of them told me I was in for a long cold ride on my way to K-falls, eugene and portland. So at this point I had enought and decided I'd get off in K-falls. So I got off and with some good help from IBRR and Wider they told me about a good IM catchout spot. I spent the night in K-falls waking up with 1/2 inch of ice on my sleeping bag. It got down to about 15 degrees that night and I wasnt geared for that cold so I decided I was gonna head back after hitting town to get my Spange on and get a few space bags. We headed back for the Catch out and waited a few hours where a UPS piggy back rolled through. Normally I wouldnt have ridden piggy back in this cold of weather but k-falls was supposed to be getting freezing rain in the next few hours and I wanted to outrun that. I got on with all intent of getting off in Roseville. Well it started good we hit dunsmir did a cc, and kept moving. When I knew we were getting close to Roseville I rolled up my bag and packed up. We didnt even stop in Roseville, we didnt stop in Sacramento and we ended up in Stockton at about 10pm. All in all I went hundreds of miles without even getting anywhere close to where I was trying to get in Oakland. I guess thats what happens sometimes. Well all I can say is thanks for the help from IBRR and Wider and hopefully I have some luck hitching outta here today. I need to take a few days off from riding trains.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 13, 2009)

See, I keep sayin' that we need a DIY post on teleportation. But, not withstanding that, u did pretty good Rise. U kept ur head on tight, even w/a greenhorn, and that's to be commended. And I believe I speak for most of us: it doesn't matter HOW LONG u've ridden, ur still gonna get the wrong train, on a grainer w/o a hole, riding into the freezing rain AFTER u realized u left the booze and tobacco @ c/o!

Sidenote: Thanx to Widerstand here too. He was instrumental in knowing the current lay-of-the-land out there! It was classic: Here's Rise calling me INSIDE a gondola in california while I'm in my bunker here in TN. It just so happened that Widerstand was in a IM chat w/me on a different matter so we talk about the case, relay the call via real-time IM and all on the fly! Wow, my how the times have changed!!!

Keep ur head up and call anytime u need more info!


----------



## compass (Jan 13, 2009)

Great story! Cool as fuck that they were able (and willing) to help you out. Technology is a trip.

The chat box here was stupid. I came on and saw a few day old message at the top from Rise 609 asking for catch out help in Bakersfield. If I'd seen it earlier, I might have been able to help. You were probably around while I was sitting in a car, right by the BNSF office, smokin bowls and listening to the scanner.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Rise609, so do you remember, was it UP for sure which you caught out of K-Falls? I am wondering about the Stockton yard, if it didn't look like too much trouble to get into it and maybe catch IM NBD.
Stockton is closer to Oakland than Roseville, and with dime saying Roseville has been quiet, and he got caught on property - well, I don't see any point heading farther to there for a ride.


----------



## Rise 609 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah it was UP for sure and it' goes to the intermodel yard in Stockton just like all sbd trins from kfalls and dunsmuir. I would still reccommend catching out of roseville as long as you are comfortable catching trains on the fly at about 5mph. If you are interested in info on this spot send me a PM. You definanalty shouldnt have any trouble with railcops at this location and all trains that go past this spot are nbd to dunsmuir, kfalls, eugene and portland.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah Lathrop IM is kinnda sheisty, at least if you are headed south, there is no real chill out-of-sight spot and even at the chillest spot which is still in the open to workers throwong the switch, you are still gonna have to grab on the fly


----------



## seke (Apr 14, 2009)

ok, im lost I understand no train lingo. Will i understand this all in time? Phew.


----------

